# Necklaces



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

Not Chihuahuas but still...... 


*Orchid Necklace.....*











*Butterfly Necklace....*
















.


----------



## Missygal (May 19, 2011)

Those are beautiful! Lovin the butterfly one!!!


----------



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

their so nice!  x


----------



## KritterMom (Mar 17, 2012)

I like the first one. So pretty and purple. It just pops out. Great job.


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

They are beautiful.. Did you make them, Jan?


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

chideb said:


> They are beautiful.. Did you make them, Jan?


YES I made both this weekend.... its a hobby


----------



## Jennmay (Dec 31, 2011)

Those look great!


----------



## Wawies (Jan 23, 2012)

i love the purple one!


----------



## Ruby_Vinny (Apr 10, 2012)

They are really pretty! The orchid is my fav. Don't your dogs mind to wear those? My dog will probely want to play with the butterfly or orchid on his neck!


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

Ruby_Vinny said:


> They are really pretty! The orchid is my fav. Don't your dogs mind to wear those? My dog will probely want to play with the butterfly or orchid on his neck!


the necklaces are mine..... not the doggies


----------



## Ruby_Vinny (Apr 10, 2012)

Oh my! I'm so stupid, sorry for that! I really do love them though!


----------



## mooberry (Jan 31, 2011)

omg i love the Orchid Necklace it is so beautiful


----------



## quinnandleah (Sep 28, 2011)

The flower is lovely.


----------

